# Athletes with social anxiety get no compassion



## SAgirl (Nov 15, 2003)

http://moondogsports.com/2009/06/30/more-athletes-dealing-with-social-anxiety-disorder/


----------



## shygirl14 (May 23, 2009)

SAgirl said:


> http://moondogsports.com/2009/06/30/more-athletes-dealing-with-social-anxiety-disorder/


An NHL player was benched last season because of anxiety (not sure if it's SA or not). I wish I could remember his name.


----------



## Stanley (May 11, 2007)

I think SA would be tough if you're a team sports athlete, but shouldn't be that big of a deal to individual sports.


----------



## Jrock (Dec 16, 2008)

Stanley said:


> I think SA would be tough if you're a team sports athlete, but shouldn't be that big of a deal to individual sports.


Good point. I had more trouble with team related sports then an indivual based sport.


----------



## S.T.A.T. (Jan 17, 2009)

Team sports are definitely tougher than indvidual sports, especially for SA-riddled athletes.

Basketball is my favorite sport and of course being an SAer myself i tend to be fans of players who are quiet or seem to have SA.

From what I heard, former NBA player and 2 time slam dunk champ Harold Miner was a major introvert. To the point he didn't have empathy and didn't understand the concept of shot selection. 

He signed a $12 mil contract with Nike and was endorsed as the next Michael Jordan. After 3 years in the NBA, he left when his contract ran out and he lives a pretty secluded life. He has no money problems but the lifestyle of the NBA just wasn't for him.


----------



## Prodigal Son (Dec 11, 2005)

I don't know if individual sports are necessarily easier, social anxiety is often tied in with performance anxiety (stage fright) and any sport that is audience orientated could bring about fears of judgment. It sucks because severe performance anxiety can often affect cognitive ability and skill negatively.


----------



## so_so_shy (Sep 5, 2005)

I played tennis, hockey, soccer and basketball growing up.

When it came to playing sports in front of an audience, the individual sport(tennis) was by far the most nerve wracking. 

Think of the nerves when taking a penalty shot/kick in hockey/soccer, or free throws in basketball when all eyes are on you. Well thats what tennis is like at ALL times..


----------



## N3XT2NON3 (Aug 10, 2009)

i love basketball but get really nervous playing with a bunch of strangers. i can't seem to give my best when playing with people who i'm not close to and i hate how skinny i am so it affects me. I couldn't imagine doing this infront of thousands of people almost every night


----------



## djr86 (Jul 23, 2009)

I read an article about a famous football player in Florida who suffered SA. Unfortunately, I can't remember his name. He said his SA was so bad he only went out for his games, otherwise stayed home. I just can't imagine him getting as far as he did if his anxiety was that severe.


----------

